# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL is missing in .config

## Banana

this is strange.

If I do a search for "AES_NI_INTEL" in the menuconfig of 2.6.33 I can see CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL as a result, but I can't find it in the cryptographic API.

also in the .config it is not present ?

----------

## kipibenkipod

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> this is strange.
> 
> If I do a search for "AES_NI_INTEL" in the menuconfig of 2.6.33 I can see CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL as a result, but I can't find it in the cryptographic API.
> 
> also in the .config it is not present ?

 

Probably some dependency is not met. 

I have searched in my linux tree, and this is what I get:

```

Symbol: CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL [=n]                                                               

Prompt: AES cipher algorithms (AES-NI)                                                         

  Defined at crypto/Kconfig:509                                                                

  Depends on: CRYPTO [=y] && (X86 [=y] || UML_X86 [=UML_X86]) && 64BIT [=n]                    

  Location:                                                                                    

    -> Cryptographic API (CRYPTO [=y])                                                         

  Selects: CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 [=n] && CRYPTO_CRYPTD [=n] && CRYPTO_ALGAPI [=y] && CRYPTO_FPU [=n]

```

Look on the Depends on line. It needs 64BIT set to =n. Maybe you run on 64bit?!

Check again all the dependencies.

Regards,

Kfir

----------

## Banana

as far as I know I do not have 64Bit. I use i686 for an atom CPU.

the search result is the same, but I can't see it.

But thx for the help, I think I solved my problem with my WLAN.

I only thought I would need this option, but it works now.

----------

## mattst88

 *kipibenkipod wrote:*   

>  **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   this is strange.
> 
> If I do a search for "AES_NI_INTEL" in the menuconfig of 2.6.33 I can see CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_NI_INTEL as a result, but I can't find it in the cryptographic API.
> 
> also in the .config it is not present ? 
> ...

 

No, that's totally wrong. It's saying that it _requires_ 64BIT, and that it's currently set to 'n'.

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> as far as I know I do not have 64Bit. I use i686 for an atom CPU.
> 
> the search result is the same, but I can't see it.
> 
> But thx for the help, I think I solved my problem with my WLAN.
> ...

 

Your CPU doesn't even support AES-NI. What are you doing?

----------

## Banana

thx for your answer, but as I already said in the last post, I've solved the problem.

I only thought this could help, but it was not the case.

----------

